# are ther any dog shows in south wales?



## shellinch

hi im just finding out dates of dog shows for south wales if anyone has any?


----------



## Gil3987

try the fosse data website this gives details of shows

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs


----------



## aurora

also try

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information

Welcome to Arena Print


----------



## lilyw75

Thanks for the links!



_______________________________


----------

